# Water for misting



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Does the water for misting, and indeed drinking, need to be de-chlorinated for cresties ? Seen conflicting advice so far.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theherpotologist (Dec 1, 2010)

I always dechlorinate my water for mine i use a exo terra calcium supplement


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure it matters too much. I've never done it for any of my animals, cresties are one I've never had but I don't think its an issue? I may be corrected if I am wrong.

:2thumb:


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Chance said:


> Not sure it matters too much. I've never done it for any of my animals, cresties are one I've never had but I don't think its an issue? I may be corrected if I am wrong.
> 
> :2thumb:


Never did with the leopard gecko I had for twenty odd years but I've seen various advice for cresties so just wondered what people on here did.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Never did with the leopard gecko I had for twenty odd years but I've seen various advice for cresties so just wondered what people on here did.


Everyone will do it differently lol.

Just take the average of the replies you get, thats what I do :lol2:


----------



## theherpotologist (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree with Chance it isn't vital as long as you can get calcium into it somehow it should be all good i guess could be wrong tho


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

theherpotologist said:


> I agree with Chance it isn't vital as long as you can get calcium into it somehow it should be all good i guess could be wrong tho


Calcium supps can be dissolved into the drinking water as far as I am aware.

You can get the powder too that you can dust on the live food so they eat it.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just fill a 5 litre bottle with tap water and leave it a day or two to allow chlorine to disappear. Then I use that and when it gets low I fill another one up, ready for when the first one is used. Therefore I always have suitable water available. Rinse and repeat...


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

theherpotologist said:


> I always dechlorinate my water for mine i use a exo terra calcium supplement



Feeding repashy and gut loaded and calcium dusted crickets but a little extra calcium can't do any harm I suppose. ( or can it? Never thought about whether they could have too much calcium?!)

Might give it a go.


----------



## theherpotologist (Dec 1, 2010)

nah it wont harm it with dusted crickets i dust crickets for mine every now and again baring in mind i have calcium water and a uv bulb just as a backup


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Alasse12 said:


> I just fill a 5 litre bottle with tap water and leave it a day or two to allow chlorine to disappear. Then I use that and when it gets low I fill another one up, ready for when the first one is used. Therefore I always have suitable water available. Rinse and repeat...


Certainly cheaper that way. Is there any definite evidence that tap water would be bad? 

Think I'll probably do as you do and occasionally add the water treatment as a bonus calcium source.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Certainly cheaper that way. Is there any definite evidence that tap water would be bad?
> 
> Think I'll probably do as you do and occasionally add the water treatment as a bonus calcium source.


I think there are suggestions again on both side of the tap water debate.

There was a thread not so long ago in the snakes section about whether tap water was good or not. The majority seem to use it although some filter it and some wil probably serve it in a crystal pitcher with ice and a wedge of lemon! :lol2:

All my animals have and do get 'council pop' to drink and I've never had any problems!:2thumb:


----------

